# Is there a way to make a slingshot that hits exactly where you aim, all the time?



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm posting this to contribute to discussion on this slingshot discussion forum. But also out of my own personal frustration at not being consistent with the slinghot, and interest in accurate everything, slingshots included.

Townsend Whelen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Townsend_Whelen once said, "Only accurate rifles are interesting".

In firearms, like smallbore competition .22's you can get a rifle and the right ammo to boringly hit the same spot over and over, with the only real variable being the shooter.

But with slingshots, there is so much variability in ammo, bands, slingshot design and of course the many many variables with shooters and their styles, and inconsistencies of the draw, even if you pick the same anchor point, etc. it seems to not be that consistent.

My main question do discussion, is.....

_Is there a way to make a slingshot so technologically advanced that it can hit the same spot over and over, no matter how inconsistent the shooter?_

We are only as good as our tools, so with that in mind, regarding technology/equipment, for example, if I take a race car to a track and pit it against some economy cars, no matter how poor the driver is, he will win the race due to his superior equipment, barely trying.

So can the slingshot ever be developed that can raise the bar that significantly? I see there are slings with sights, arm braces, superior bands, but in the hands of newbie, this superior equipment still cannot cause the shooter to do overwhelmingly well as the race car analogy above.

Your thoughts? Or, is this the unique quality of the sport, that unlike other equipment, i CANNOT be developed beyond a certain point?


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

In a word, nope.
Not without cheating.
How you would cheat is to use a set up like Jeorge's winch cocked slingshot cannon on a fixable mount.
Even then you would have to keep the band temperature constant, watch the humidity, and mind the phase of the moon.

But that is just my opinion.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You are looking for a slingshot gun of some description. There's lots written in this forum and I have recently collected and summarised some of it in my blog entry 'Slingshot Guns - summary, ideas and prior art" (link). If however you want to do the same with a regular slingshot, find a comfortable frame, some consistent and long lasting bands and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Id say practice makes perfect


----------



## badger (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, in my opinion a slingshot is only as good as the shooter, if you want to be really good; hitting your target every time; you really have to practise a lot! 
If you just want to use roundballs as ammo with good accuracy get yourself a roundball shooting crossbow.
But thats not a slingshot anymore....


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

I have more years shooting a bow than a slingshot, but the idea is similar i think. You are attempting to place a low speed projectile into a target at a set distance. For instance, my bow sights had 4 pins, and each one was adjusted to hit the zero mark on a level target in 10 yard increments starting from 20yds out to 50. Problem is, once you add any variables to the equation, such as incline, decline, instability, or wind, all your pins are good for is a reference. Not only that, but if you are like me, you are estimating your distance from the target to decide which pin is most appropriate. After many shots, i took all but one pin off, set it at 25yds, and shot the same as before. I shot the same draw weight, arrows, and points all the time, and just worked on guesstimating distance and incline, and got better. In my opinion, its a matter of eliminating controllable variables, and training you brain to recognize distance, not the sophistication of your "Y". Im not there yet with my slingshooting, but i am sure its because im always switching between forks, bands, and ammo.

Q


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Driving a factory rally car against the Late Models at the local dirt track would be fun for about five minutes.
The L.A Lakers taking on a high school JV team wouldn't be any fun to watch.
Using cheats in video games gets the job done but defeats the purpose.
A slingshot that doesn't take any skill to shoot? No thanks. Every one I make I try to get it to be as comfortable, repeatable and accurate as possible, but then I still have to shoot it.I have slingshots that I am very accurate with that my regular shooting buddy can't hit anything with and vice versa. There are so many variables from person to person and such a complicated interface between shooter and slingshot that I don't think "one perfect slingshot" is possible.
Find the one that is best for you and become the best with it, I think that's the answer. Or better yet, make lots of them and be the best you can with all of them. That's the most fun for me, and if it's not fun why do it?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I think its possible but you are still the most important part of the picture. You need to start with the frame. Find one thats comfortable then start thinking about what will make you grip more consistent. Next to you the frame is the most important part.
For me I like a small frame. I shoot semi gangsta and like the fork tips close to my fingers not more than 3/4 inch. With flat bands I like the forks to have a angle of no more than 5 degrees inward to help stabilize the bands. These are just a few things I think help me.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

There are no guarantees even with a rifle.In western Pa. we have a .22 target shooting game called,bottle cap shooting.You shoot at a cardboard disk and the idea is to get a shot dead center on the disk.After the shot the disk is put on a mandrel and measured with a dial indicator,.000 is a perfect shot,they are few and far between.We shoot off a bench at 60'with top end rifles and scopes as high as 45 power.Sounds easy,but it is not.There are a lot of top end rifles can not compete.No matter how good the shooter there are too many variables,barrel,bullets,mirage,the way you squeese the trigger,the way you clean your rifle,all rifles are different,,the way you feel today and many others.It is the most frustrating shooting you can do.As soon as you think you have it figured out,you find out you don't.What works today may not work tomorrow.You can win a match today and tomorrow with the same rifle and same box of ammo not do good at all.It is impossible to put all shots in the same hole with a precision rife and good ammo at 60'.You shoot one shot and rack your rifle till the next shot.How are you going to do it with a slingshot or bow.Impossible,you just have to shoot better than the next guy.Accuracy is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Jaybird said:


> There are no guarantees even with a rifle.In western Pa. we have a .22 target shooting game called,bottle cap shooting.You shoot at a cardboard disk and the idea is to get a shot dead center on the disk.After the shot the disk is put on a mandrel and measured with a dial indicator,.000 is a perfect shot,they are few and far between.We shoot off a bench at 60'with top end rifles and scopes as high as 45 power.Sounds easy,but it is not.There are a lot of top end rifles can not compete.No matter how good the shooter there are too many variables,barrel,bullets,mirage,the way you squeese the trigger,the way you clean your rifle,all rifles are different,,the way you feel today and many others.It is the most frustrating shooting you can do.As soon as you think you have it figured out,you find out you don't.What works today may not work tomorrow.You can win a match today and tomorrow with the same rifle and same box of ammo not do good at all.It is impossible to put all shots in the same hole with a precision rife and good ammo at 60'.You shoot one shot and rack your rifle till the next shot.How are you going to do it with a slingshot or bow.Impossible,you just have to shoot better than the next guy.Accuracy is in the eye of the beholder.


True I don't beleave you will get an exact shot. Instead you should look at improving your grouping.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Dragonmaster
When bottle cap shooting you do not shoot for a group.You shoot one shot,rack your rifle and your next shot you shoot at a new disk.It is a lot easier to shoot a group because you are not racking your rifle between shots.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If it were not possible I would never pick up a slingshot. Otherwise whats the point?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> If it were not possible I would never pick up a slingshot. Otherwise whats the point?


For me its having fun and enjoying myself with what I'm doing. If you want to improve your skills, you must aquire delayed gratification through repetition. Repetition is a technical word for practice, which is a by-product of fun.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Jaybird I understand what your saying I'm just talking about shooting slingshots in general sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You know, it really depends on what you mean... hitting exactly where you aim and "all the time" means.
If you mean hitting a spot the size of a quarter with a .375 cal ball from 60' a 100 out of a 100 times... then NO, no one can do it with any kind of slingshot no matter how technically advanced the aiming system or hold device... and in fact, there's not that many guns or shooters who can do it either.

But if you're talking about hitting a soda can sized target from 33' over and over and over again... and band changes are allowed every so often, then theoretically I'd have to say YES... even with a simple tree branch fork using rubber bands.
It's really about the amount of error that's built into any system. Error occurs when variables act either singly or in concert to throw off the shot. The more variables you have the more likely you are to have error. The trick is to know what is an acceptable error and live with it.

When you practice, keep the concept of controlling variables in your mind. Variables such as anchor point, draw length, cant, elevation, release, breath control, eye lineup, stance, slingshot hold, band strength, symmetry, ammo type, etc. etc.... are all things you can control and can be worked on to produce a more consistent and accurate shot. 
Other variables such as weather, wind, movement of the target etc. are not always under your control... but so long as you accept a certain degree of inaccuracy due to errors caused by variables that are not under your control, and you work hard on controlling what you CAN control... then your accuracy, and FUN levels will increase!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i bet the vendors read this and panicked somthin rotten ha ha ha.... if this catty was ever built all others would be obsolete ? unless you prefered the others even though they werent as efficient ? if you used a mounting bed of some sort, used identical materials to build the catty, identical ammo and took out the human in the firing process im confident this catty could be built now... it's the human that lets it down ? .... i think


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Under created special conditions such as Chief AJ hitting 15 thousound 4 inch blocks and not a missed target during that shooting spree if it is true then you can hit everytime but, within a specific criteria. No wind, distance, size of target and no distractions a perfect score can be achieved. We cant all hit a can at 110 feet like you. But I think if conditions are correct you will hit a can at 33 feet every time. Im nearly certain that I can hit a can at 22 feet every time but it is because I can see it better. I think we have this physical capability when conditions are right we can perform it. Maybe if you think you can then you just might. Thats all.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

ERdept said:


> We are only as good as our tools...


IMHO, you have that 100% backwards. Will a Stradivarius violin make you a concert master? Will a $5000 Nikon camera make you take good photographs?

Why would you want such a slingshot, even if somebody could actually make one? Just to set it up in the backyard and let the dog shoot it? Perfect shot every time! All's you have to do is sit back, drink your beer, and watch. I think the major inaccuracies in slingshot shooting are the shooter. You may *think* you are drawing the bands exactly evenly, you may *think* you are holding the forks perfectly straight, etc. But in reality you most likely *are not* doing these things, and many other things that blow the shot out of the water.

Also, an accurate rifle does not make you an accurate shooter. There are very many well equipped but poor marksmen. Just go out to any rifle range and watch them. It's almost comical. Yes, there are some top marksmen with expensive equipment. But the great majority of these poor shooters are just everyday morons who try to buy their way into marksmanship with equipment, and fail miserably at it.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Then there a some who do the no no's on purpose and still hit the target. Wont mention any names but he goes by dgui.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, in the Book of Judges (20:16) in the Bible, there were 700 Benjamite soldiers who were left handed who could "sling a stone at a hair and not miss" Notice... it is hair not hare!!!.... Perhaps you need to be left handed...lol


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

dgui
Chief AJ did not hit 15 thousand 4" blocks without missing.He shot at 10 or12"disks and he missed quite a few.I cannot find his record in the Guiness book.Do you know what page it is on?No one I know can find it.
Annie Oakley shot the 4 inch wooden blocks with a .22 rifle.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Devo Man, that is a most curious statement. I will have to read that account. Dont know why I have not heard that before. I do however recall a Donkey that spoke as a man and a Raven that feed Elija the Tishbite and the small number of men who lapped up the water like a dog. But nothing about slings and rabbits. So it is possible to do what most believe to be impossible. Even Christ had to put out the non believers out of the house before he could do a miracle. Interesting.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> dgui
> Chief AJ did not hit 15 thousand 4" blocks without missing.He shot at 10 or12"disks and he missed quite a few.I cannot find his record in the Guiness book.Do you know what page it is on?No one I know can find it.
> Annie Oakley shot the 4 inch wooden blocks with a .22 rifle.


JayB, The Chief himself is the one that made this claim and I have looked for it recorded in the record books but could find none. Perhaps the story of this terrific exploit is incorrect and if it is I stand corrected in my previous statement that he did not miss.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This is very interesting with regards to the sling:
Even with simple ammunition, the sling was surprisingly effective. Slingers could achieve faster "muzzle" velocities than archers, and their projectiles suffered less air resistance during flight than arrows, conserving more kinetic energy until impact. An experienced slinger could throw projectiles at speeds over 90m/s, while the longbow could fire arrows upwards of 60m/s (Gabriel, 1991; Richardson, 1998a). When projectile masses were equal, the 50% speed advantage of the sling equates to a 125% increase in kinetic energy (because the velocity value is squared). Despite this, the penetration of an arrow was still greater because the tip is roughly 24 times smaller than the side of a typical, spherical sling projectile. The impact force of a sling projectile was applied to a larger area during contact, making it unlikely to penetrate flesh, though the collision could cause internal bleeding and even crush bones (Ferrill, 1985; Grunfeld, 1996). Historical demonstrations of this power have crept into literature, providing unique, first-hand accounts of professional slingers in action. For example, during the Spanish conquest of the Aztec empire in the 15th century, an observer recorded that an Andean slinger could shatter Spanish swords or kill a horse in a single hit (Kormann, 1973; Wise, 1980). Vegetius, a Roman writer in the late 4th century, observed in his famous Epitoma Rei Militaris:


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

good topic! basicaly u want a slingshot that can hit where u aim everytime. without a very very skilled shooter and his perfect setup, along with the perfect humidity, band temp ect. it will be very challenging to hit that accurate.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> good topic! basicaly u want a slingshot that can hit where u aim everytime. without a very very skilled shooter and his perfect setup, along with the perfect humidity, band temp ect. it will be very challenging to hit that accurate.


I dont see why not. If you are interested in it, chances are you can or will be proficient with it.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

dgui said:


> This is very interesting with regards to the sling:
> Even with simple ammunition, the sling was surprisingly effective. Slingers could achieve faster "muzzle" velocities than archers, and their projectiles suffered less air resistance during flight than arrows, conserving more kinetic energy until impact. An experienced slinger could throw projectiles at speeds over 90m/s, while the longbow could fire arrows upwards of 60m/s (Gabriel, 1991; Richardson, 1998a). When projectile masses were equal, the 50% speed advantage of the sling equates to a 125% increase in kinetic energy (because the velocity value is squared). Despite this, the penetration of an arrow was still greater because the tip is roughly 24 times smaller than the side of a typical, spherical sling projectile. The impact force of a sling projectile was applied to a larger area during contact, making it unlikely to penetrate flesh, though the collision could cause internal bleeding and even crush bones (Ferrill, 1985; Grunfeld, 1996). Historical demonstrations of this power have crept into literature, providing unique, first-hand accounts of professional slingers in action. For example, during the Spanish conquest of the Aztec empire in the 15th century, an observer recorded that an Andean slinger could shatter Spanish swords or kill a horse in a single hit (Kormann, 1973; Wise, 1980). Vegetius, a Roman writer in the late 4th century, observed in his famous Epitoma Rei Militaris:


Wow Dgui, you sure can "sling it"...lol 
I know that they were deadly, and used very effectively at war, personal defense, and hunting...one of those skill things hun? 
I tried to make one (no problem) but using it was a disaster! Stones went every way but forward! Gave up after "strong encouragement" from my wife (if you know what I mean)


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Devoman said:


> This is very interesting with regards to the sling:
> Even with simple ammunition, the sling was surprisingly effective. Slingers could achieve faster "muzzle" velocities than archers, and their projectiles suffered less air resistance during flight than arrows, conserving more kinetic energy until impact. An experienced slinger could throw projectiles at speeds over 90m/s, while the longbow could fire arrows upwards of 60m/s (Gabriel, 1991; Richardson, 1998a). When projectile masses were equal, the 50% speed advantage of the sling equates to a 125% increase in kinetic energy (because the velocity value is squared). Despite this, the penetration of an arrow was still greater because the tip is roughly 24 times smaller than the side of a typical, spherical sling projectile. The impact force of a sling projectile was applied to a larger area during contact, making it unlikely to penetrate flesh, though the collision could cause internal bleeding and even crush bones (Ferrill, 1985; Grunfeld, 1996). Historical demonstrations of this power have crept into literature, providing unique, first-hand accounts of professional slingers in action. For example, during the Spanish conquest of the Aztec empire in the 15th century, an observer recorded that an Andean slinger could shatter Spanish swords or kill a horse in a single hit (Kormann, 1973; Wise, 1980). Vegetius, a Roman writer in the late 4th century, observed in his famous Epitoma Rei Militaris:


Wow Dgui, you sure can "sling it"...lol 
I know that they were deadly, and used very effectively at war, personal defense, and hunting...one of those skill things hun? 
I tried to make one (no problem) but using it was a disaster! Stones went every way but forward! Gave up after "strong encouragement" from my wife (if you know what I mean)
[/quote]
The sling is realy as easy as throuing a stone. Its hitting what your aiming at thats hard.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I have thought long and hard on this. If there was such a slingshot, I'd be bored to death of shooting. It's dynamic concepts and the raw unknown keeps the interest alive and going. The concept of thriving to be the best dimishes leaving you with stagnation. Just some Zen.
Enjoy!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

peresh said:


> I have thought long and hard on this. If there was such a slingshot, I'd be bored to death of shooting. It's dynamic concepts and the raw unknown keeps the interest alive and going. The concept of thriving to be the best dimishes leaving you with stagnation. Just some Zen.
> Enjoy!


Ditto


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> I have thought long and hard on this. If there was such a slingshot, I'd be bored to death of shooting. It's dynamic concepts and the raw unknown keeps the interest alive and going. The concept of thriving to be the best dimishes leaving you with stagnation. Just some Zen.
> Enjoy!


Ditto
[/quote]

Me too with the above. Isn't that a driving force for shooting. Like games or instruments or an athletic pursuit etc., it's the challenge of handling, mastering, managing the variables to get a better outcome, performance. Thus, the satisfaction, awe, fascination as the progress or expertise is experienced personally or viewed.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> I have thought long and hard on this. If there was such a slingshot, I'd be bored to death of shooting. It's dynamic concepts and the raw unknown keeps the interest alive and going. The concept of thriving to be the best dimishes leaving you with stagnation. Just some Zen.
> Enjoy!


Ditto
[/quote]

Me too with the above. Isn't that a driving force for shooting. Like games or instruments or an athletic pursuit etc., it's the challenge of handling, mastering, managing the variables to get a better outcome, performance. Thus, the satisfaction, awe, fascination as the progress or expertise is experienced personally or viewed.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

My sole point here is that we can come to the point of hitting the target everytime and for most of us at a reasonable distance I mean beyond a 5 foot distance. As far as I know The Bean Shooter Man never had a recorded miss. Look at what Bob Munden can do, fire a .45 hit a target in less than 2 100ths of a second. I plan on hitting the target every time, just not in the same place. Thats all.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Dgui, EVERYBODY misses. Just some miss less than others. Whether the variable that goes awry is you, your equipment, or something else... everyone will miss eventually. In fact Rufus Hussey missed a shot on the Johnny Carson show, but was impressive (to the audience) with his other few shots he took.

I think there might be a need to clarify a point or two... it's about the challenge and self control. I practice for perfection and I even make tools that can assist in that pursuit... but I limit the tool's design to a more traditional look and feel, with only slight modifications such as grip and fork cant, materials, universal forks and lanyard assisting.... Like Peresh said, it's a sort of "Zen in the art of slingshooting" thing. Shooting and making the simple yet aesthetically improved slingshot is calming to me and allows a positive outlet for my creative energy.

If I wanted to, and I have done it, I can make a MUCH more powerful and accurate rubber powered "slingshot" weapon... but you wouldn't be able to put it in your pocket, it wouldn't look much like a slingshot and there is not much of a challenge involved in mastering it.

Now, in a "The end of the world as we know it" type scenario... sure thing! In that situation it's not about a challenge or Zen, it's about survival... and at that time I would have to agree with my Wife to some degree... "slingshots are toys!". 
Sure I make and shoot adult level slingshots that are more than capable of taking small game, with a LOT of practice... but if actual survival were on the line and taking game or defending yourself was the priority, I'd take the bands off the slingshot and put them to more efficient and deadly use on another apparatus... AFTER my .22 rifle and other guns are out of ammo.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> You know, it really depends on what you mean... hitting exactly where you aim and "all the time" means.
> If you mean hitting a spot the size of a quarter with a .375 cal ball from 60' a 100 out of a 100 times... then NO, no one can do it with any kind of slingshot no matter how technically advanced the aiming system or hold device... and in fact, there's not that many guns or shooters who can do it either.
> 
> But if you're talking about hitting a soda can sized target from 33' over and over and over again... and band changes are allowed every so often, then theoretically I'd have to say YES... even with a simple tree branch fork using rubber bands.
> ...


Good answer to the question.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bikermikearchery said:


> You know, it really depends on what you mean... hitting exactly where you aim and "all the time" means.
> If you mean hitting a spot the size of a quarter with a .375 cal ball from 60' a 100 out of a 100 times... then NO, no one can do it with any kind of slingshot no matter how technically advanced the aiming system or hold device... and in fact, there's not that many guns or shooters who can do it either.
> 
> But if you're talking about hitting a soda can sized target from 33' over and over and over again... and band changes are allowed every so often, then theoretically I'd have to say YES... even with a simple tree branch fork using rubber bands.
> ...


Good answer to the question.
[/quote]

I will try that.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Master Bill Hays,

You say you have made a "much more powerful and accurate rubber-powered 'slingshot' weapon."

You also say that "there is not much of a challenge involved in mastering it."

Yet you haven't shared it with the rest of us.

Why not?

Please don't let the fact that it "wouldn't be able to be put it in a pocket," or that "it wouldn't look much like a slingshot," deter you.

We, too, might need it when our ".22 rifles and other guns are out of ammo."

WD40


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wendell,
You know... I might post that after a while.
But in the mean time, I'm thinking about posting a project I worked on that is about a _real_ tactical slingshot.... more to come on that when I get time.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Darrell, that's a great book quotation; I find that description fascinating. Indeed the slower lighter arrow concentrates all its force behind a small wetted area and so has great penetrating power not easily surpassed by slightly greater velocity and energy. Effectiveness depends also on how the target is armoured, rate of fire, logistical considerations of ammunition resupply on campaign and the availability of trained archers or slingers.

WD40, I know that, like me, you like to challenge statements that don't make sense to you. I understood Bill to be saying that becomming accurate is straightforward and can be achieved by most people with surprisingly simple equipment. He's right that repetition and a deliberate program of training make all the difference. As someone who spends rather too much time pontificating and not enough training, I have a special respect for what he has achieved in his own shooting. I know that Tex and others who are top competitors are awed by his consitent accuracy so I would probably ask him about his training regimen and recommended long term development programme that what slingshot can never miss in the hands of a novice.

To the members who rightly point out that the shooter's skill is paramount and that the challenge is integral to enjjoyment, I say yes, I am right behind you there. However, I think ERDept was asking atechnical question, namely to what extent can a slingshot's essential accuracy be improved so that a shooter of moderate skill can be very consistently accurate, what about the slingshot contributes to this accuracy and consistency and taking these innovations to the extreme, what would this slingshot look like. I appreciate Jaybird's observation that good sport can be had under any conditions of competition, even bench shooting with high end rifles. It's just a different discipline.

With the side discussion of the joy of self-improvement already thoroughly explored, I hope we can return to discussion of the topic of this thread, namely what about the design of a slingshot, bandset and ammunition can reduce inaccuracy and inconsistency.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe this has been acheived considering where slingshots were 20 years ago. It's like asking how to improve a golfball so that it flies more towards the pin, or pondering how to make a frisbee go where you're aiming, or designing a hacky sack that goes straight up every time you kick it. All of those sports have improved over the years, but it takes great skill to reach the upper level of athleticism in each discipline.

All of us are the best at what we do the most. It's human nature. So, how are you spending your time?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Jim
you hit it right on the nose








tom


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

There is, but it involves you practising a lot!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Jim H.,

Found the video of the Johnny Carson and Rufus Hussy. The miss was evident. But, in my opinion The Bean Shooter Man was not in his elliment, the bright lights of the cameras must have been a distraction and consider jet lag. All things being equa,l outside in natural light Rufus would have never missed not even by a Hairs Breadth. My opinion. Thats all.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

One of the reasons I gave up Field Target shooting (Air Rifle) and Compound Archery to a lesser degree was because pinpoint accuracy became an obsession!
It became such an overwhelming obsession that I became incredibly fustrated trying get pellet on pellet over and over again. I ended up not only weighing each pellet, I would inspect with a magnifing glass each pellet for minute deformations, spent a fortune having bores polished, rifle action bedded, regulators finely tweeked by my good old friend John Bowket. I also trained myself to shoot taking into account my breathing and even to shoot between heart beats.
Now I became very accurate yes, my best 10 shot group (.177) at fifty yards was 6.5mm c2c only 2mm larger than the pellet! ( I have the target somewhere )
This was all great and I reckoned I could compete with the best, ha! No chance .... No competition stress I could but when in serious competition, well that's a different story.

After all the self induced stress and much expense to boot all the fun disappeared, just went away and all I was left with was an expensive rifle that I was scarred to carry around for fear of upsetting it.

So what I'm saying is that the persuit of perfection can negatively impact the fun factor, in my case anyhow. And surely that is why we all start, for fun! If you get good enough to compete as an off shoot then great.

All that accuracy was possible for short times under stressless perfect conditions with an air rifle but with a slingshot I doubt it very much, I for one wouldn't even try, oh no I'll never again place accuracy above all else.

Don't get me wrong I'd love to be as accurate as some I've seen on here and will keep practicing away but it won't be at the expense of fun. 
I will also at some point make a high tech pully etc. all singing all dancing slingshot ala JJeorg S, as an old engineer it would be fun but tbh if I can't hit much with the result it will be fun to build.

Watch this space! .............. A compound starship is in my mind









Oh and I gave up chasing points shooting my Compound Bow for similar reasons, now I shoot trad archery only and love it!

Sorry I know the "fun factor" point has been laboured somewhat. ............... I don't think it can be done tbh, any design must be hand held practically at arms length, anchor point precission can be got pretty consistant but that fork arm and hold must be major weak link I think.
Mind you having said that the "Bean Shooter Man", already mentioned, doesn't seem bothered about technicalities. It appears as if the slingshot is just an extention of himself, and he's shooting irregular stones.

The Australian Aboriginies could throw things pretty **** well.
I reckon if we went and lived off the land and used a slingshot to kill our supper we would become pretty **** good pretty **** quickly !!
Hey that's the answer, make it a rule, you can only eat what you have killed with your slingshot + a bit of wild veg of course !!









Edit, appologies if your vegetarian


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

You will need to have the same draw every time with the same tempature, wind, surroundings, ammo, etc. Which is hard to do.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

When I started back into slingshots I started to make a starship with sights.I had it half made and thought,what am I doing?I shoot recurve and longbows hand eye co-ordination,instinct.I thru the starship away and cut out a board cut and started having fun.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Heres the thing, for me I donot see things as competition and I am not a competitive individual. Neither do I believe that you must always pull a pouch to the chin in the exact spot everytime to hit something, the bands do not have to perfectly cut to achieve a constant hit and the pouch can be off a little and its ok. And the Bean Shooter Man used imperfect materials so I think we who believe that everything has to be perfect to get a hit or by the same ritual may not always be so. Now this may have to be for some who truly believe but for me I have proved this to be otherwise at least for myself. If slingshot shooting was not a fun thing for me I would not do it. I just the rather to hit something instead of miss something. Thats it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Jaybird,
That's what I did as well. When getting back into slingshots, I made some precision braced shooters with iron sights and red dot systems and even one using a laser, and also bought a King Cat, all of them capable of a lot of power and superior accuracy... gave away all of them and play with the regular unbraced type forks now.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I have had one of Jacks "King Cats" for a couple of years now.It is a work of art,but I have never shot it.I take it to gun clubs on there youth days just to show the kids differant kinds of slingshots.From tree forks to the "king Cat".


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea you can make a slingshot that will hit the same spot every time all the time. You don't need a wrist brace or fancy sights that stuff is is not needed. When you think about it the only flaw in the slingshot is us. It's a forked stick if you build it it will shoot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You got that straight Dream Walker !


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I'm no great shot with a plain fork, I'll get better but last week I produced a 1" group ( 10m, 10 shots 8mm BB ) with my King Cat ...... So I love it !!








Might not mean much to some dead eyes on here but I was chuffed to bits. ............ OK great but not exactly instinctive or pocket size .... If we ever have tornaments here in the UK it will be excellent.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Styks
A 1" group at 10M is very good.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

The important thing is you like your slingshot and its comfortable every thing else follows if you have fun when you practice.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have shot a hole in a cardboard box and put the next three shots into the same hole. This is totally possible with practice. Anchor point is key.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I have shot a hole in a cardboard box and put the next three shots into the same hole. This is totally possible with practice. Anchor point is key.


with no practice I can shoot a hole in a box with 3/8 and put 100 for 100 of 3/8 in the same hole. Of course not with a slingshot, just my fingers.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Ive given some thought to the anchor point but you need to think bout the hold on the frame and the grip on the pouch as well. Now all this thinken screws me up some times makes it hard to see with the smoke and all


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Anchor point,hold,release,and follow thru are all important.You have to practice enough to get muscle memory so you don't have to think about it.Like a golfers swing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I have shot a hole in a cardboard box and put the next three shots into the same hole. This is totally possible with practice. Anchor point is key.


with no practice I can shoot a hole in a box with 3/8 and put 100 for 100 of 3/8 in the same hole. Of course not with a slingshot, just my fingers.















[/quote]

Haha ... didnt think of that. Putting my shots through the same hole is not typical. However it can happen. Accuracy with a slingshot is so much harder than even a bow.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

[quote name='Bill Hays' timestamp='1295975567' post='51849']
When you practice, keep the concept of controlling variables in your mind. Variables such as anchor point, draw length, cant, elevation, release, breath control, eye lineup, stance, slingshot hold, band strength, symmetry, ammo type, etc. etc.... are all things you can control and can be worked on to produce a more consistent and accurate shot.

I think Bill said it perfectly here. I know personally I can just have the smallest deference in the way I release the pouch I will have a flyer, or a fork hit. To consistently repeat the same step is the key


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I have shot a hole in a cardboard box and put the next three shots into the same hole. This is totally possible with practice. Anchor point is key.


with no practice I can shoot a hole in a box with 3/8 and put 100 for 100 of 3/8 in the same hole. Of course not with a slingshot, just my fingers.















[/quote]

Haha ... didnt think of that. Putting my shots through the same hole is not typical. However it can happen. Accuracy with a slingshot is so much harder than even a bow.
[/quote]

I can totally believe that a slingshot is more of a challenge than a bow. I am at an irritable point of progress in getting more accurate. Need to figure out what will boost me up a level. I have been taking in ever word and video of suggestion here.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The question is for me that is, Is there a way to make a slingshot shoot better? Someone on the forum said it is in the release of the pouch and I have almost come to the point of the same belief. I dont believe aiming is of any particular advantage. Have been experimenting with a slightly different release of the pouch and it appears to secure that point for me and since I like small shooters any change you make seems to be very evident. So pouch release would be the thing to look at first and this is what I have been doing so I can shoot at longer distances.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

From what I've seen in your videos, DGUI, you are dead-center at the closer ranges. I mean, a marble with a marble?

Glad to hear you're working on getting more and more distance.

If you get that down, we'll ship you to China to show them some American shooting.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

styks said:


> ...the persuit of perfection can negatively impact the fun factor, in my case anyhow.


Absolutely...and same here.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

wow, glad i posted this and it has caused a lot of discussion.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Jaybird said:


> Styks
> A 1" group at 10M is very good.


Thanks Jaybird, unfortunately I can't do it consistantly.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I have shot a hole in a cardboard box and put the next three shots into the same hole. This is totally possible with practice. Anchor point is key.


If I ever realise that degree of accuracy I'd be an extremely happy cotton tail.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ERDPOT, You are The Poster Mann,

Hitting it is way more Fun than Missing It.

Im afraid China is a long way off, I have respect for theirlong history of specialized physical attributes.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I have shot a hole in a cardboard box and put the next three shots into the same hole. This is totally possible with practice. Anchor point is key.


That's good shooting...you will be top contender for the Eagle Eye Shoot at the ECST.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

If you make a slingshot as good as possible paying attention to details,uniformity of bands and etc.so the slingshot is more accurate than you are then the degree of accuracy you achieve is up to you.Same as a hunting rifle.you want the rifle to shoot better off the bench than you can shoot in a hunting situation.Then you know any misses are your fault and not the equipment.


----------

